# How to relax



## PhotonGuy (Apr 6, 2016)

How to relax in Karate.

http://www.karatebyjesse.com/relax-in-karate/


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'd be more impressed if he wrote like an adult.. It's like those things you see on FB, designed to be read by people who only read for a few seconds at a time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2016)

> A relaxed body cannot exist without a relaxed mind.



That is true


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 6, 2016)

I agree with his conclusion, but as with many of these 'discoveries', others have been saying exactly this for a very long time.

"Relax."

"How do I do that?"

"Stop trying."

I realize that there is a difference between knowing one has to relax and actually relaxing, and I know it's very difficult for many people.  I have seen quite a few students who seem unable to shake off that stiff movement that shows they're trying to control every aspect of their body.  Which, of course, is the opposite of relaxation.

Personally, I have never had an issue that I'm aware of with relaxing.  It may be that I'm a lazy guy by nature.  Relaxation is my normal state.  But I get that others have problems with it.

All I can say is stop caring.  Just let it go.

Learning how to throw an effective punch for me turned out to be to stop caring about it.  Throw that fist out there like I don't know or care where it lands.  As far as I'm concerned, it can keep going and never return to me again.  I'm throwing it away.  Go away, fist.  See ya.  If I have to think about anything, I think about the other arm pulling back; ignoring the arm going out.  Seems to work for me.

When I want to apply pain via a 'dead hand' strike, I never think about striking anything.  I think there's a booger on my hand and I'm trying to flick it off.  Get off my hand, booger.  That movement happens to intersect my opponent's limb or head or trunk or whatever; and it devastates them with pain.  Because my arm is utterly relaxed, because I just don't care.  I'm not trying to hit anyone; I'm shaking off a booger.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I agree with his conclusion, but as with many of these 'discoveries', others have been saying exactly this for a very long time.
> 
> "Relax."
> 
> ...



You only pretend there is a booger on your hand?  What a novel idea!  I wonder if that's why I have trouble getting sparring partners except for newbies?  Why hasn't anyone told me this before?  Who knew?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 6, 2016)

As to the link from the OP, I didn't get as far as Tez3.  When I got asked if I had a BB by a pop-up that took over the whole screen, I was done.  So I don't know if there was anything worthwhile there or not.

But I tend to agree with Bill on not fixating on relaxing.  Well, except for the fake booger part.  I'll have to work on that.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> That is true



Alcohol will do it. leaves your mind busy but your body comatose lol.


----------

